# Russian Tortoise Breeders



## riri30076 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hey everyone, I made this account so I can get some good inside tips about tortoises. Over the past two months I have been carefully researching about tortoises but specifically Russian Tortoises. I have my habitat all set up perfect for a male tortoise but I live in Georgia and I am having a hard time finding good breeders. I also realize that there might not be any available due to winter but if you know some one that is either looking to sell babies or rehoming juveniles or adult, please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## Cherryshell (Feb 3, 2021)

I saw on @Southernreptiles YT channel that he had a Russian lay some eggs a few weeks ago, definitely recommend checking his website out, PRICELIST | Southern Reptiles and keep an eye out for when the hatchlings become available.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 3, 2021)

riri30076 said:


> Hey everyone, I made this account so I can get some good inside tips about tortoises. Over the past two months I have been carefully researching about tortoises but specifically Russian Tortoises. I have my habitat all set up perfect for a male tortoise but I live in Georgia and I am having a hard time finding good breeders. I also realize that there might not be any available due to winter but if you know some one that is either looking to sell babies or rehoming juveniles or adult, please let me know! Thank you!


April 10 and 11th is Repticon GA. It's held at the Gwinnett arena. You'll see tons of adult Russians for sale there.


----------

